# Budget Charcoal Smoker for a competition?



## wmarkw (Jan 21, 2010)

Hey everyone. I’ve decided to enter my first BBQ competition. It’s called the Boss Hog Cook-Off in Waynesboro, GA scheduled May 7th & 8th. http://www.bosshogcookoff.com It’s about 45 minute drive from where I live and the closest contest to me for the year. Now, unfortunately or fortunately, it is also a KCBS event so I know what I’m getting myself into. I’ve been scouring some BBQ forums for advice and what to expect so again I know what I’m getting myself into. Here is the kicker. I’m a propane smoker and love my smoke vault and I know that I can only use charcoal/stick/pellet smokers in competitions. I want to start competing as I love this hobby so I’m ready to step it up to the next level. So I’m in the market for a charcoal smoker but I don’t want to break the bank. I’ve been reading the charcoal smoker forum doing some research and I’ve narrowed it down to the 


*Char-Griller Smokin' Outlaw Smoker*

*New Braunfels Hondo Smoker*

Do you all think, after some mods, that either one of these smokers will work for me for a competition? I basically don’t want to get laughed out of the building so to speak but I have seen on TV people competing w/ bullet smokers and green eggs, etc. Cost is an issue for me and I would like to keep it below $200. The wsm looks like a real nice smoker but it’s pricey and I want to stay away from bullet smokers. I would like either a horizontal or something similar to my smoke vault, vertical but have not found one. If you have some other recommendations please let me know.

Regardless I need to practice big time w/ a new smoker and want to get that going ASAP. I’m not a newbie at smoking and have done some live fire Weber kettle smokes but I’m not naïve enough to think this is going to be easy.

Thanks for hearing me out!

Mark


----------



## soafung (Jan 21, 2010)

i will tell you that i've become very comfortable with my NB hondo.  the issue with this smoker is a lack of mass.  i have done 2 mods to my unit and it is a very easy unit to maintain.  the first mod was lowering the exhaust to grate level and the second was a baffle and tuning plates.

without these mods i had HORRIBLE temp consistancy.  firebox side to exhaust side was 80 - 100 degree difference.  grate to lid thermo difference was 30 - 50 degree difference.

with mods side to side is now 20 degrees and i totally ignore the lid thermo.  i use 2 electronic thermos in block of wood on the grate.  though, the temp difference is now 5 - 10 degree hotter @ lid than grate (depends on weather).

the only problem i have with my unit now is cooking space.  i started out pretty scared and would not cook very much at one time.  now i'm VERY comfortable in my abilities and unit and like to load her up (3 racks of spares can be done, but is very tight).

hope this is of some help to you.


----------



## 3montes (Jan 21, 2010)

If you want a horizontal the Brinkmann snp is a good choice and should be had within your budget. Plus it is easily modifiable and there are several good tutorial threads on this site showing modifications. There are a number of us here who use them and have had great success. So help in using one is always close at hand.
Here is a pic of one and you should find them at your local Wal Mart.







Is it a competition smoker? I don't see why not. Is it a Lang or a Klose? No. But it can and will crank out some very good Q. Technique and methods will often win over a $4000 piece of equipment imho.


----------



## the dude abides (Jan 21, 2010)

Mark,
Congrats on entering your first comp.  That'll be work, but it'll be fun too.  

IMHO I think either of those smokers will work.  I like the New Braunfels name a little better, but I don't have any actual cooking experience with either.  

But which ever route you go, get it soon and start practicing as much as humanly possible.  That way you'll feel comfortable with running the smoker how you want it to work.  Then you can concentrate more on the food prep and presentation.

Good luck to ya!


----------



## soafung (Jan 21, 2010)

forgot to mention, that i burn sticks not charcoal.


----------



## fatback joe (Jan 21, 2010)

Can't really help you with your decision, but I can tell you that you won't get laughed at.   Most competitors don't really care what anyone is cooking on unless it is super nice and everyone just wants to check it out.

If you can get your hands on some drums, you may just want to build a few UDS to get the job done.

Good luck with the contest and don't worry about what anyone esle is cooking on.    Everyone out there has seen some damn good food come out of ugly equipment.


----------



## wmarkw (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks guys for the feedback.  This is why I love this website.  Very helpful and nice people.

You got it right Dude; I need to get it asap and start learning.

I'm going to look at them this weekend but I need to physically see which ones look big enough to load a bunch of meat on.  

Damn this is an addicting hobby!!


----------



## herkysprings (Jan 21, 2010)

Once you win some comps you might want to take a peak at the WSM again. When you gotta crank out brisket / pork butt, its a freaking great smoker to set up and not have to worry much about, giving you more free time to work on other things.

Good luck!


----------



## wmarkw (Jan 21, 2010)

Good point!  I know this would probably be the best smoker for me but I had an ecb early on and I hated how difficult it was to get to your meat, etc.  Probably just me though


----------



## herkysprings (Jan 21, 2010)

Yeah this is my biggest issue with the WSM. That's why I'm putting together a SnP. However for long smokes like brisket or pork, I like the WSM for its set and forget ability, and really I just need to spray the meat, which is not too hard to do.

SnP will be my chicken / Rib / bean smoker as I'll have more space, and easier access.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 21, 2010)

If you get a SnP or Char-Griller, I would suggest you find a welding blanket (or 2) that you could drape over the main cooking chamber to help maintain your temps. I have the Char-griller and I love it, but the metal is on the thin side. It does great as long as the wind isn't blowing and the you have a big fuel basket. I am guessing even just draping a couple of welding blankets over the main chamber will really help maintain even temps and help if it is windy that day.

Congrats on taking the step into competition! Keep us posted on how it goes.


----------



## wmarkw (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks JI!


----------



## coyote-1 (Jan 21, 2010)

The Chargriller Outlaw should allow, with its additional wire grate, 5 or 6 racks of St.Louis spares. I can get four or five on my CGSP.


----------



## grizandizz (Jan 21, 2010)

I agree with Fatback, build 2 or 3 UDS for the same price of a WSM 22" and start practicing! 
There are many on this board that can help with any UDS questions you may have, good luck!!


----------



## deltadude (Jan 21, 2010)

My 1st choice would be the new 22" WSM but it is very pricey.  Fatbacks advice is sound too.

*3rd option:*

Split the difference Amazon is selling these for $80, and the reviews are great, the metal is as thick as a WSM.  At this price it's close to a UDS if you can assemble one this cheap.   
You can buy 3 of these, they look great, and save for a nice stick burner later.   Hope you Q comp goes well....


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 21, 2010)

just a quick question for Soafung. What are these sticks that you burn? Are you saying that you only burn wood, no charcoal at all? Wouldn't that get tooo smokey? Soory Im still pretty new?


----------



## indianagriller (Jan 21, 2010)

I was laughed at by some people at my first backyard cook offwhen i unloaded my two trash cans , they all had WSM and one "backyard" cook had a Jambo Pit, but at the end of the night when awards were awarded I got to laugh at them when i was getting my First place call for Brisket. Another time at my citys rib and chicken cook off i got laughed at again by someone who had a couple backwoods and another fellow who had a a few nicer pits. Well as luck would have it i again got to laugh at them when I got my 2nd place rib and 1st place chicken call. Point of the story who cares what you cook on as long as you can cook you will do fine.


----------



## wmarkw (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow.  Thanks for the responses everyone!  A lot of decisions to make.  The UDS looks the like the best overall option BUT I'm not the handiest of all people and I'm not sure I can find the time to build one.  But I would like to try sometime just not sure I'm ready for it.

deltadude can u kick me a link to that smoker or a name?

Indiana that is a great story!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 21, 2010)

No-one mentioned building a UDS?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 He'd save money and have room to learn.....and use wood if he wanted......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Yes, some of us do ONLY wood...to me anything else is sacreligious
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




have fun and read the UDS threads.
Just sayin',have fun and
Smoke Happy :)-


----------



## stubborn (Jan 22, 2010)

bbqfans--are you saying you use only wood in your UDS, or did I read that wrong?


----------



## wmarkw (Jan 22, 2010)

Well after thinking through this some more I think I want a smoker I don't have to completely mod.  So this is going to leave me deciding between the bullet smokers.  Maybe getting 2 of the char-grill bullets delta dude recommended would be the best bet.  

BUT I'm still going to check out academy sports this weekend to view both.


----------



## soafung (Jan 22, 2010)

the lower end bullets need mods too.  thought the mods on them is generally drilling holes.


----------



## warthog (Jan 22, 2010)

I love my CharGriller for big cooks (many ribs) and my UDS for butts and briskets


----------



## wmarkw (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok; I've narrowed it down to 3 smokers.  I was at walmart yesterday and I found a Char-broil/new Braunfels Delux Offset Smoker for $155.  

http://www.thegreathardwarestore.com...047&click=2744

To me this seems similar to the Char Griller Outlaw for $180.  http://www.academy.com/index.php?pag...263-40521-3725

Is one better than the other?

I like the horizontals as I should be able to fit more food on them like full packers and full racks of ribs.

BUT I do like the price point of the char-griller bullet water smoker for $80 and it has favorable reviews comparing it to a WSM.  http://www.amazon.com/Char-Broil-Dou...4961210&sr=8-3

As for logistics the bullet will be easier to travel with but I think the offsets will be a better smoker.

Damn this is tough!


----------



## hilbillyinca (Jan 31, 2010)

I whole-heartedly concur with this. We have used WSM's for the past two years in comps. We've had a couple walks.. no gc's yet, but still.. to me, a walk is a walk!

The WSM, in my opinion, will get you the most bang for your buck.  They are so simple to maintain and will give nice even temps for a long long time.  If I had the $$ I'd buy a 22" WSM. The only prob I have with my 18's is that they just aren't quiiite big enough.  

All that being said, my next smoker purchase will be to step up to a new level in competition. I intend to buy a Backwoods or SpiceWine vertical.  IMO, (and I know this is a vastly disputed subject), verticals are just the way to go. A vertical with a door, (vs. wsm) provides access to all racks, and are very efficient to cook with.

just my .o2


----------



## smokin' dick (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a Char-Broil Silver Smoker which is similar to one you showed in a pic and also similar to the Chargriller. Of those two you showed the Chargriller is slightly larger, has cast iron grates and the whole top is hinged so it opens fully. They both will need some modifications to work at their full potential as out of the box the temp difference end to end can be about 100* and that makes for interesting cooking. Also these smokers are not big enough to use solo at a KCBS comp, IMHO. Three racks of ribs will pretty much fill up the chamber leaving just 30% of the real estate open at the fire box (hot) end.
I did do two comps last year and used the Silver Smoker for the ribs, 18" WSM for the pork, a UDS for brisket and a Weber kettle for the chicken. My long winded point here is that with these inexpensive and small cookers you will need more than one to get the job done. So get the offset, my personal favorite cuz you get to play with fire,and learn how to use that and then a couple of those verticals and you should be good to go. Good luck!
Oh yeah, practice, practice practice!!


----------

